# MgSO4.7H20 need to add?



## beleg (Jul 17, 2005)

Size : 100X35X40(h) net => 140 lt
Gravel : Plain gravel and white quarts mix - 7cm.
Lights : 2 X 18W Grolux + 4 X 18 W Aquastar =>11 Hrs,no reflectors in DIY hood
Filter : Eheim 2217 , 600 l/h Internal powerhead for DIY CO2 reactor
Heater : 200 W
CO2 : DIY 2lt bottle - 1 bps
Fertilizer : EI Method (will start dosing this starting from this week if i get o from you guys)
KNO3 : 1/2 teaspoon - 2x a week
KH2PO4 : 1/16th of teaspoon (1 rice grain dry) - 2x a week
CSM+B : 1 tablespoon in 250mls of water,and dose 8 mls - 3x a week

Tank is around 29 C . Fertilizing dosage is as of EI recomendations. %60 water change weekly.

My tap water has like 6-7dGH and has like 4-5mg/l Mg in it. 

Do i need to add Mg to tank(i.e in CSM+B solution)? Do i need to play with other fertilizer/ratios amounts?
Currently i can't measure my KH but my pH is around 6-6,5.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I would not bother, adding a 1/8th once a week will not hurt though.

CO2 will be the biggest issue for you.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## beleg (Jul 17, 2005)

Thank you Tom. 
I am adding CO2 in a reactor similar to your design but I will try to acquire a pressurised system as soon as I can.Since I started using CO2 and the reactor BBA has slowed down alot. How long does a 2 lt bottle last in 2bps? I am considering to buy 2 2lt bottles.

I had premixed a CSM+B solution that would add like 1,5 ppm Mg per week , I guess it wont hurt?

Thank you!


----------

